# New HAARP



## zgrav (Feb 21, 2019)

any significant changes in the new build doc that is coming?  if not, can you link to the old doc?

thanks


----------



## Robert (Feb 21, 2019)

The new version uses the mechanical 1P8T rotary switch and 9 x 1N914 diodes.     Otherwise I think everything else in the older docs should be correct. 



			http://pedalpcb.com/docs/HAARP.v1.pdf


----------



## zgrav (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks!  Interesting change to the board to accommodate the rotary know and put the toggle switch in the upper mid position.


----------



## tdukes (Apr 24, 2019)

The old build docs have a mix of B50k and B100k. The new silkscreen has all B50k. Is the new silkscreen correct?


----------



## zgrav (Apr 24, 2019)

use the part values in the silk screen for the new build


----------

